# gettext, texinfo and m4



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

I was trying to rebuild everything (updated ports today) and I ran into an interesting problem. M4 fails to build because makeinfo doesn't exist. Makeinfo is part of print/texinfo. Texinfo fails to build because devel/gettext fails. Gettext fails because of a missing makeinfo. I seem to be going in circles here :q


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh duh... :r

I had build my jail with WITHOUT_INFO. Besides not installing any info pages it meant it also didn't install any of the tools in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/texinfo :OO


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 18, 2009)

NOPORTDOCS ftw?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I do want man or info pages to be build and packaged (that's what I use that jail for). I just don't have a need for the base OS man/info pages in there. Oh well, installing a couple of K more doesn't really matter too much


----------

